# Smuggling drugs into a festival with sniffer dogs



## shrigpiece (Jul 5, 2011)

Yo all





Wanna ask the rollitup users there ways of smuggling smelly items into festivals





Im not to sure how to go about it, im going to my first festival in 4 weeks and im not a big drinker





Any how my idea was to put the goods in a ballon in a zip bag wraped again in duct tap tight and put into a non see through shampoo bottle.
Share your ways


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 5, 2011)

read here >> 

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/19531-sniffer-dogs-what-you-need-2.html#post198793

also here >>

http://www.cannabisculture.com/v2/node/8634

and...

also there is a company http://www.dogproof.co.uk/
but honestly doubt it's legit - i'm a sceptic ...



shrigpiece said:


> Yo all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 5, 2011)

get the toy holding plastic egg out of the middle of a kinder egg, fill it with whatever, cling film it, get a female friend to put it where the sun dont shine(helps if she doesnt wash down there for a day or so) problem solved


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 5, 2011)

funny you say that... my best mates sister who's a model to boot stored all our gear up there once...
the whole weekend i was like hey check me.. i'm sniffing your sisters vag.. check me out i'm smoking your sisters pussy.. he was a sad panda..

mind.. the only dog that weekend was me..









Saerimmner said:


> get the toy holding plastic egg out of the middle of a kinder egg, fill it with whatever, cling film it, get a female friend to put it where the sun dont shine(helps if she doesnt wash down there for a day or so) problem solved


----------



## shrigpiece (Jul 5, 2011)

Lol Im considering asking a lady friend to do a bit of ''storage'.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jul 5, 2011)

Man ... Drug sniffing Dogs ...
Where the hell do YOU Live ?
Ya ... U can use your friends reproductive devices ... or
_*If the festival is of the lengthy type *_... wrap that thing and put it in bwn ... perishables ...
U are going to bring food with YOU ... right ?


----------



## Da'at (Jul 5, 2011)

Drug sniffing dogs are a lot more productive than you guys think.

BUT...

I have heard that dogs at concerts are there just for show/security, and they do not use their sniffers.


----------



## bud nugbong (Jul 5, 2011)

try your own bunghole that way nobody can run away with your shit in thier hole. lol


----------



## Tenner (Jul 5, 2011)

This made me think about something funny. My mom told me a story once where she stuck a little ball of opium up her `reproductive device` to take to my father in jail. Well she tried to find it and it wasn`t up there! Mission failed she went back and the ball was nowhere to be found 

9 months later she found it camping with my dad and they smoked it and got high


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jul 5, 2011)

I got to the 9 months later bit ... and thought YOU are going to tell US that that is WAS YOU that came OUT !
(Perfect gestation period for a baby to be conceived and developed before nascency)

(NINE Months later ... Man that must have been some seasoned Opium)
Must have been quite a smoke !

And since We are talking about smuggling and ALL ...
Please allow me to put this here ...

[video=youtube;ApzPnkrTI4c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ApzPnkrTI4c[/video]

_*Read more ...
* _
TEN if you have not seen this ONE ... YOU must at least entertain ...the notion for a later date ...
I know this cause I have a feeling YOU might relate ... 
(Click the Smile)


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 5, 2011)

and now a completely random series of photographs having nothing to do with the op:






















why are there drug sniffing dogs at festivals anyway 

Like, that's so mean.


----------



## apollo4 (Jul 5, 2011)

dont go with the hype/they are explosive dogs,sweated much before realizing that


----------



## wayno30 (Jul 5, 2011)

cops aint gonna let there killer dogs walk up and sniff u and they dont sniff for it unless there told


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jul 5, 2011)

Edited for discretion


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jul 6, 2011)

..............


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 6, 2011)

Michael Phelps said:


> 99.99% full proof.


Michael Phelps, he speaks for himself.. As well as Subway Sandwiches.


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 6, 2011)

I was at a festival less than a month ago... They had dogs checking everyone as they came through the gate... Luckily I came through the guest entrance (no dogs) but I stood and watched that dog work from a distance... Basically 1 in 10 were being pulled out... Now either theres a lot of terrorists who go to festivals or they were drug sniffing dogs...



apollo4 said:


> dont go with the hype/they are explosive dogs,sweated much before realizing that


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 6, 2011)

Would be difficult for a human to find.. But a dog could still sniff it



Michael Phelps said:


> This is an unbeatable method that i use and would HIGHLY recommend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 420blazeit (Jul 6, 2011)

Bag of coffee beans and I just put the pill bottle full of bud in the middle of it


----------



## forgetfulpenguin (Jul 6, 2011)

420blazeit said:


> Bag of coffee beans and I just put the pill bottle full of bud in the middle of it


 Don't even joke about that. Masking scents don't work and they make customs people suspicious.


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 6, 2011)

Dog would find that in seconds



420blazeit said:


> Bag of coffee beans and I just put the pill bottle full of bud in the middle of it


----------



## wayno30 (Jul 6, 2011)

mantiszn...........i dont believe the cops would let their dog get so close(while working) as to smell whether u or the guy next to u had the stash.......the dogs were prolly just show and random people were checked.....maybe one in ten??


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 6, 2011)

people were lined up at the gates to get in.... nice neat little rows.. they had two dogs and were just walking them up and down the gates... the dog would get a scent.. walk up to the poor bastard and sit down in front of them.. they would then ask the individual if they had anything.. if they said no they would search them.. then take them to a tent to process them if they found anything...

i'm by no means saying this is the case for all festivals as most of the festivals i go to (which is a fuck load as i work in the music industry) do not have any dogs at all..



wayno30 said:


> mantiszn...........i dont believe the cops would let their dog get so close(while working) as to smell whether u or the guy next to u had the stash.......the dogs were prolly just show and random people were checked.....maybe one in ten??



lolz sniffer dogs could be a cocker spaniel... not exactly a killer is it? 



wayno30 said:


> cops aint gonna let there killer dogs walk up and sniff u and they dont sniff for it unless there told


----------



## wayno30 (Jul 6, 2011)

cockers are killer dogs ......u dont really know much bout dogs do u?.........


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 6, 2011)

i came out of a train station the other day and they had dogs checking people coming through the gates ... again I stood and watched them work for about 20mins.. they honestly pulled about 20 people out... 1 person a min... not bad.. haha


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 6, 2011)

stone cold killer...









wayno30 said:


> cockers are killer dogs ......u dont really know much bout dogs do u?.........


----------



## wayno30 (Jul 6, 2011)

and they didnt notice u watching for 20 minutes and get u 2?


----------



## wayno30 (Jul 6, 2011)

she looks like shes bout to bite


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 6, 2011)

i came through the train station gates... the dog sniffed me... they didn't search me cos i didn't have anything on me...

i noticed the one guy they searched they couldn't find anything so they asked him if he had anything.. he said he had smoked a joint about 30mins earlier but did not have anything on him... they let him go..




wayno30 said:


> and they didnt notice u watching for 20 minutes and get u 2?


----------



## shrigpiece (Jul 6, 2011)

Great stuff here folks, i ordered a food vacuum thingy yesterday. Surely if its wraped 3 times its gonna be less smelly that the other guy carrying drugs. 
PS Im buying that t shirt


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 6, 2011)

what festival are you off to?

i'm going to sonisphere this weekend.. should be good for a laugh..



shrigpiece said:


> Great stuff here folks, i ordered a food vacuum thingy yesterday. Surely if its wraped 3 times its gonna be less smelly that the other guy carrying drugs.
> PS Im buying that t shirt


----------



## shrigpiece (Jul 6, 2011)

Global Gathering, Honestly im more of a metal man. Why am i going to a Electro thingy I don't know.


----------



## shrigpiece (Jul 6, 2011)

Drug binge


----------



## heir proctor (Jul 6, 2011)

Trevor! Smokes now lets go!

Nice avatar brother.


----------



## shrigpiece (Jul 6, 2011)

Great couple of guys, i want me a couple of em


----------



## wayno30 (Jul 6, 2011)

well where i live if u watched a line of people going past the drug dog for 20 minutes the cops would notice and whether u had anything or not u would be detained .......every drug dog ive ever seen that found his bone went crazy im certain if they checked lines at a party that way somebody would get bit in the nuts ........and seriously check into it cockers are a very aggressive breed .......


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 6, 2011)

yeh download festival looked a bit shit this year (last year was amazing) so i gave it a miss and decided sonisphere instead.. metallica, slayer, megadeth and anthrax lolz.. also keen to check slipnot haven't seen them since gray passed
went to global gathering about 2-3 years back was really good man...

went to wireless last weekend - was shit.. a couple good acts but overall pretty terrible.. if you think black eyed peas are shit in general.. they are 100 x worse live...

just got my tickets for big chill and also hitting up v fest...

ahh festival season.. even though i get free tickets i still spend way too much fukken money at this time of year,..



shrigpiece said:


> Global Gathering, Honestly im more of a metal man. Why am i going to a Electro thingy I don't know.


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 6, 2011)

cocker males maybe - but even so i could snap that fucking things neck with one hand... cops wouldn't be too happy mind...

i was standing outside the station waiting for my better half along with about 10 other people standing around... as far as i know its not illegal to stand outside a train station the last time i checked... but maybe that law has changed too..

maybe the sniffer dogs you've seen have just not been trained very well.. 

i've had a sniffer sniff me out before - he just walked up and put his chin onto my pocket.. looked up at me with these sad looking eyes like he was saying "sorry mate you're fucked"




wayno30 said:


> well where i live if u watched a line of people going past the drug dog for 20 minutes the cops would notice and whether u had anything or not u would be detained .......every drug dog ive ever seen that found his bone went crazy im certain if they checked lines at a party that way somebody would get bit in the nuts ........and seriously check into it cockers are a very aggressive breed .......


----------



## shrigpiece (Jul 6, 2011)

Im gonna get my ass to more festivals. Never been to one. Should be good fun. Just a bit shocked about the police checking everyone like they do. pfft.
I reckon 80% off folks are gonna take drugs. The line up for sonispere is excelent. All that late 80s and 90s metal is the best. Im a massive sepultura fan. Arise is a great album!


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 6, 2011)

i think if anything they may have roadblocks pulling over random people before you get to the festival, then its just a numbers game - cross your fingers and hope you don't get picked... 
they would be mad to try and sniff everyone coming in too many at GG ... and you are right so many people would have gear that they would spend the next 2 years filling out paper work...

the main thing is just keep your eyes open... 



shrigpiece said:


> Im gonna get my ass to more festivals. Never been to one. Should be good fun. Just a bit shocked about the police checking everyone like they do. pfft.
> I reckon 80% off folks are gonna take drugs. The line up for sonispere is excelent. All that late 80s and 90s metal is the best. Im a massive sepultura fan. Arise is a great album!


----------



## shrigpiece (Jul 6, 2011)

Advice noted thanks for all the feedback. Iv solved my prob for smell me thinks. Thinking about sticking the vacuum pack in a bottle of conditioner. Have ya ever herd of security checking shampoo bottles?


----------



## wayno30 (Jul 6, 2011)

females are the more aggressive of any dog breed...........and u only think u would win against the dog ......dogs fight to the death they handle pain way better than u or i .....a cocker spaniel will bob and weave like ali.....one dog u be ok .....2 cockers would eat your ass


----------



## shrigpiece (Jul 6, 2011)

Right... I really dought im gonna have cockers set on me.


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes.. That is why female dogs have their balls chopped off right? To lower their testosterone levels? That is way female dogs are used almost exclusively in dog fights... Oh right they're not...

I killed a staffy that tried to attack me once.. Broke it's jaws and neck... I defended myself.. I agree if there were two I would of had a problem.. 

But not likely with a cocker spaniel... One kick and it would run ... Do some reading son maybe you won't look like such a moron then...
http://www.dogbreeds-and-doggie.com/cocker-spaniel.html

You are either a troll or just not very intelligent... Either way.. Welcome to my ignore list 

K thnx bye



wayno30 said:


> females are the more aggressive of any dog breed...........and u only think u would win against the dog ......dogs fight to the death they handle pain way better than u or i .....a cocker spaniel will bob and weave like ali.....one dog u be ok .....2 cockers would eat your ass


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 6, 2011)

He loves the cockers...



shrigpiece said:


> Right... I really dought im gonna have cockers set on me.


----------



## shrigpiece (Jul 6, 2011)

What a weird one, cockers are pussys


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jul 6, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> Would be difficult for a human to find.. But a dog could still sniff it


Edited for discretion


----------



## wayno30 (Jul 6, 2011)

i run a usda liscensed breeder broker program ive raised dogs including cockers since before i needed a liscense ........i know this stuff


----------



## shrigpiece (Jul 6, 2011)

That is not the conversation here. Im asking how to fool em. Have ya got any pointers? if not


----------



## wayno30 (Jul 6, 2011)

pointer..........dont get sticky fingers on the vacum sealer bag.....and wash it anyway..........most impt be cool


----------



## shrigpiece (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks man I take the finger back.


----------



## a dog named chico (Jul 6, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> stone cold killer...


Actually yes...cockers are sporting dogs that tend to snap at random moments without warning. Very effective killers of small game and woodcocks hence where the 'cocker' in their name came from. however given the size pose a very small risk to an adult as you could scruff it and snap it's neck fairly easy. Shit even a Jack Russel is an effective killer for it's size....


----------



## Annabel Lee (Jul 6, 2011)

Watch the episode of Mythbuster's where they test different things on a sniffer dog. It was quite informative and there's really not much you can do to get past them. Once you watch this you may rethink that idea. However, the idea of putting it in a "reproductive zone" MIGHT work.

Edit: I have searched high and low to find the video, and can't find it. They have all their other show available, but that one, LOL. I believe they are keeping it out of public knowledge, unless you saw it. Weird part is, they couldn't beat the sniffer dog (that's the title of the episode) so I don't understand why they wouldn't show it.


----------



## shrigpiece (Jul 7, 2011)

Propoganda? Iv only gotta be less smelly than everyone else. Thanks for the tip i will look in to it


----------



## shrigpiece (Jul 7, 2011)

Agreed. Im a dog lover anyways.
@ Chico


----------



## kingi95012 (Jul 7, 2011)

Ive not tried them yet.

http://www.dogproof.co.uk/


----------



## shrigpiece (Jul 7, 2011)

I suppose they work in the same way as a vacuum sealer, Nice idea


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jul 7, 2011)

Annabel Lee said:


> Watch the episode of Mythbuster's where they test different things on a sniffer dog. It was quite informative and there's really not much you can do to get past them. Once you watch this you may rethink that idea. However, the idea of putting it in a "reproductive zone" MIGHT work.
> 
> Edit: I have searched high and low to find the video, and can't find it. They have all their other show available, but that one, LOL. I believe they are keeping it out of public knowledge, unless you saw it. Weird part is, they couldn't beat the sniffer dog (that's the title of the episode) so I don't understand why they wouldn't show it.



Maybe they did that episode with the idea of trying to get people to think they cant get around dogs? 



I know for a fact those dogs arent as good as everyone thinks. Before my uncle got locked up he used to be big into smuggling cocaine from Mexico. One time the cops came to his house with a couple dogs and just let the dogs roam his house looking for drugs. The dogs didnt find shit, my uncle had 2 key's sitting in a duffel bag in his closest. Now how are you going to tell me that 2 highly trained dogs couldnt find almost 5 pounds of coke just sitting in a duffel bag in his closet? 

Another buddy was on his way up to a festival out here, he had a quad of herb and an 1/8 of mushys in his center console, they suspected my friend of having drugs so they brought a dog in. The fucker couldnt find it and it was pretty much right out in the open. It def wasnt vacuum sealed or anything like that. 

Not only that, i just read some study recently where they took a fair number off sniffer dogs and tested them to see how well they actually did. The dogs didnt find stuff half the time so the idea that myth busters couldnt full them sounds like a sham.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jul 7, 2011)

never get busted again is a pretty good inside look at drug dogs, the guy who made the dvd trained drug dogs for like 17 years or something.


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jul 7, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> never get busted again is a pretty good inside look at drug dogs, the guy who made the dvd trained drug dogs for like 17 years or something.


Is that the cop who sells videos on how to hide your drugs properly?


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jul 7, 2011)

Michael Phelps said:


> Is that the cop who sells videos on how to hide your drugs properly?


 yeah, i just downloaded it though, not buying it, might even be on youtube.


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jul 7, 2011)

Word that's legit!



You watched it yet? Any good pointers lol?


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jul 7, 2011)

yeah i've seen it a few times, some of the info is slightly out dated possibly, he left the force in like 2004 or something, but still has some great inside cop info

he is even trying to get a reality show off the ground where he busts cops haha dont know much about that though


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jul 7, 2011)

look how he's changed lol
from this





to this
[video=youtube;OSrteBXg40Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OSrteBXg40Q[/video]
Former drug cop turned marijuana activist Barry Cooper was arrested on Friday, July 2, 2010, after turning himself in for a warrant related to a Class B misdemeanor charge out of Odessa, Texas, *where he and fellow 'KopBusters' detectives set up a fake marijuana grow house and baited officers to raid it in Dec. 2008.*


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jul 7, 2011)

He's definitely into making money off his products, but some of the info is still pretty good.


----------



## shrigpiece (Jul 7, 2011)

Sounds like a good watch, gonna look into it.


----------



## chesman (Aug 25, 2011)

slightly off topic but i wanted to share my experience with everyone in the hope it may help someone in the future..................

I got my collar felt at lovebox this year at Victoria park London. i watched for half hour as the police were catching bout 1 in every 15!!!! when all the dog handlers had made quite a few finds they all made there way to the processing tent. i jumped in the cue when the coast was clear and thought I'd be ok. unfortunatly my all weekend wrist band was slightly folded and the guy with the scanner took an age to get my ticket validated, after about 5 mins i was finally through but unfortunatly the dogs were back out by this time and the tent was right next to the entrance gates. 

The femle handler must have been at least 20 yards from me but had a very long retractable lead the dog headed straight for me and started sniffing around my crutch i knew the game was up straight away, I had four different substances on me that was wrapped in at least three bags but that lab cross knew straight away and headed straight for me !!! 

The police explained that i was being searched as i had been positivly identified by a drug detection dog and it didn't necaserilly mean i was carrying as i may have been holding something earlierin the day or weedsmoke on my clothes............To cut a long story short i was strip searched even though i told them i had summin balls uped, I got nicked, fingerprint dna and had an on the spot drug test which was positive, which i said was from the night before. 

I was taken to the desk sergent who asked the police who nicked me what he wanted to do and he said cos i was co-operative let him off with thw 3 class-A and bollock him forthe weed!!!!!!! yes you read correctly!!! (there are a few good ones) i was speechless and said WHAT to which he replied we can do it the other way if you like!!! i said ill take the caution but conditions were to see a drug counciler immediatly at the venue and then see a local one in my area on the next friday which i had to go to. 
If you skip this a warrent is issued and you will be arrested and charged at a later date.

The police man then went to escort me from the venue but i asked him to let me back in he said he'd do what he could as i seemed adecent bloke, as we were walking back to venue (away from the ejection exit) another copper said where are you going with him? and he said back to his girlfriend who is waiting for her phone and some money, when we passed he said go on quick loose yourself. Also before i saw desk serg he told me to hide my wristband from the desk sarg as they would cut it off, as he knew i would try and get back in. 

While arrested i asked him and the handler (who came in about 10 mins later for the dog to have a rest) some questions to which i was suprised they answered as itwill help me next time and confirmed what i already knew, If sealed properley the dog doesn't always smell the drugs just whats on the outside of the bag as you've handled the outside of the packaging!!!
I've been doing this 15 years and this is the first time i got arrested i guessi was slipping, and i was having a smoke whilst bagging up some of my gear.

Lessons learnt bag up all your shit with latex gloves with no traces of contraband on the outside of your bags then finish off with a smell proof bag!!! as long as you do this and hve not been near anyone smoking you shouldn't have any problems!!!

They had it on lockdown at lovebox this year and next year i'll be thinking hard weather to take any or get in there (which i never do) I've never seen a police op like it, and must have seen at least 30 people got arrested from the time i came out the search tent to the processing and drug test. and i reckon it had something to do with crunching numbers cos it seemed to me they were only intrested in weed figures!!! and when i mentioned this to the desk serg he said your not stupid are you so theres a clue..........

I've read a few places that they dont nick many peeps as they can't handle the numbers, well they can when they do it like that and i reckon we'll be seeing more like it as they were filming it and it was a big success in their eyes! so festivl goers be carefull and try and stay a stepahead.

2 days time its SW4 I'll be a lot more carefull and will let you know how things go...

be lucky!!!


----------



## shrigpiece (Aug 28, 2011)

Excelent post,


----------



## Nitrex (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm looking to take some pills to Global gathering, I was thinking of bagging them up, couple of condoms and putting them in a shampoo bottle, are they more sensitive to amphetamines over weed?


----------



## shrigpiece (Jun 30, 2012)

Global gathering rocks, not going this year tho Lots of peeps smugged drugs in toothpaste tubes. sorta taste like toothpaste afterwards
Not at all pleasant when your rollin hard! Have fun man, make sure you update how it went!
PEACE


----------



## jofey (Jun 30, 2012)

a small yellow kinder egg(to put yer stuff in) , a condom(to put over the egg) and some shampoo (if your arse is too tight) thats you sorted m8... happy gathering


----------



## Skuxx (Jun 30, 2012)

jofey said:


> a small yellow kinder egg(to put yer stuff in) , a condom(to put over the egg) and some shampoo (if your arse is too tight) thats you sorted m8... happy gathering



shampoo would probably burn the fuck out of your asshole.. I wouldn't know.... but when I was a kid I jerked off with shampoo and I do know that is an unpleasant experience.


----------



## swishsweet (Jun 30, 2012)

Recently, a drug dog "noticed" me on a train from amsterdam to paris while I was sleeping. I woke up to a drug dog sniffing & pawing at my crotch but luckily we had nothing on us and we just had residual scents. The convo was really funny though. 
"Do you guys have any drugs on you?" 
"No." 
"Did you do any drugs while in amsterdam?" 
"Yes."
"Alright, thanks for being cooperative"

Those dogs are very good at what they're trained to do and I wouldn't try to fool them unless absolutely necessary!


----------



## Swag (Jun 30, 2012)

Pretend to be blind and bring a "seeing eye dog". The cops will just assume the dogs going nuts over the other dog. Also they'd probably assume it'd be rather difficult to find drugs when you can't see..


----------



## missnu (Jun 30, 2012)

So you think being blind gets you drug bust immunity...oh look at that poor little blind guy, he certainly couldn't use his phone to find a friend to bring him some weed let's just leave him be...
I don't think it goes down like that..although who is going to harass a blind guy for a little pot?


----------



## Swag (Jun 30, 2012)

I've watched Barry Cooper's video and he gives an analogy about how dogs are able to smell through a plastic bag's pores in a similar manner that we see through them. Basically a dog can distinguish each smell individually so trying to "cover up" the scent with other scents is a rather futile effort. Your gonna want to make sure there is absolutely no drug residue on the outside of the container your using to transport and than just get past the dogs ASAP since its not a matter of "if" but more so of "when". Eventually the smell of the terpenes in the marijuana or the minute amounts of powder will permeate through the pores of the bag and will detectable by the dog.


----------



## Swag (Jun 30, 2012)

missnu said:


> So you think being blind gets you drug bust immunity...oh look at that poor little blind guy, he certainly couldn't use his phone to find a friend to bring him some weed let's just leave him be...
> I don't think it goes down like that..although who is going to harass a blind guy for a little pot?


No but I think its a damn good alibi personally..


----------



## shroomer7 (Jul 1, 2012)

Im going to Mayhem Fest in mnt veiw in a couple hours, hope i don't see any dog my weed is very smelly slayer, slip knot, anthrax its going to Fucking rule


----------



## devilmoonkid (May 10, 2013)

Went to 2 festivals last year and 3 the year before and have never seen sniffer dogs at any of them. Still though I've brought weed to every single festival without getting caught once. In my opinion there are 2 ways to go about it...

1) Obviously, you'll be bringing food so buy a pringles can! All the have to do is pop the top off, carefully peel the paper seal off (not completely off though, just enough to slide the pringles out.), remove half the pringles without breaking them and eat a few of them to make space. Drop your little baggies of joy into the tube on top of the rest of the pringles and then put the pringles which you removed back on top. Fold the seal down and then put the cap back on and hopefully the cap should hold the seal down so it looks un opened 

2) Imo this way is more safe. Not that the pringles idea is... (I mean why would security look through your pringles) but this idea has some odour defense ^-^ Everyone know that at festivals deodourant counts as washing  So security will never stop you bringing it. Buy a roll on one and gently squeeze the top until the ball comes out. Try not to bend the plastic to much or there might be obvious crease marks. Empty out as much of the powder out as you want. I only ever emptied about half of it and then put the baggies in there and put the ball back in.

I've never been caught once and these are the only two methods i've ever used...

Tbh, a couple of times I literally haven't even bothered hiding it, I just leave it in the middle of my bag cos they'll never go all the way through it ^-^ I even took my bong last year...

Happy smoking


----------



## rory420420 (May 12, 2013)

I read half this thread..so pardon if I say anything that's been said..
After touring with the dead,phish,further,etc..,and going to hundreds of fests to actually sell drugs(supported my family for 5 years) I learned some tricks(believe me,riding in a van full of stinky spun hippies u need some)..rule number 1: DO NOT SMOKE POT IN THE FUCKING CAR!AT ALL!...2: have all your drugs,and your friends,in the same place.3: ride with honest people who will take responsibility for their share if u get caught,also know they are gonna stand their ground with you,not throw u under the bus when the heat is on..4: don't do drugs on the way in,its sux to talk to cops tripping..5:if possible,travel with a dog..cops don't like it 6: methods of concealment include..vaporsealing everything..hide in tire compartment,rolled up sleeping bag,up top in the turtle shell on the roof(if u got one),my personal favorite,in the bottom of a cooler with shittons of ice and food...use your safe imagination..seal a meals are the tits!..arrive with the masses and get hurded in easy and fast..u might have to relocate for a good camping spot,but who care!? If u wanna go high teck,sneak on the grounds before the fest,bury a tank of nitrous,I mean drugs,mark it with a gps,and dig it up later..or bring drugs that don't smell(lsd)and buy your smelly drugs at the show and let someone else sweat it out...hope all this helps you guys,have a great season fellas and ladies!!!


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (May 13, 2013)

You guys are on drugs, lol, this thread has not been touched in a year. 

I like to hide mine in some old stinky socks, buried in some other shit, under some more stuff, tucked away near some other funky shit.


----------



## rory420420 (May 13, 2013)

Skunk #1 will outstink your socks and ur brown underwear when it comes to police puppies...


----------



## ParkourMarkus (May 13, 2013)

Yeah most of the festival dogs aren't sniffing for drugs. You can't really mask a scent for a drug dog, best you can do is make it so there is no scent in the first place. Use gloves, don't let whatever touch the bag, wrap it in tons of plastic then put it in a wooden box then in another box etc etc. over time it will still leech out for a dog. if it's a real dog you're hands probably already smell like weed from packing a bowl in the car four hours ago so it doesn't really make a difference lol.


----------



## rory420420 (May 14, 2013)

See quote..DO NOT SMOKE POT IN THE FUCKING CAR!AT ALL!....and you're right about the dogs..my father told me about these cocaine smugglers that encased the shipment of tons of coke in a metal box,and encased that box in molten lead(don't know why,they had tons of coke so it was obvious they had 'something')..and the dogs still alerted...


----------



## match box (May 14, 2013)

I was visiting someone in prison as I was going in they were taking a woman out she had hidden drugs in the arm of her wheel chair. BUSTED


----------



## rory420420 (May 14, 2013)

Normally people busted are going into prison,not being led out..lol


----------

